# Negative, but no AF?!



## vilsaagerne (May 6, 2005)

Hello girls!

I am completely new to this board and I am hoping you might be able to give me some advise. I have just had my third go at IVF and was due to test yesterday. Both the first and the second time with IVF my period started on day 10, so I knew quite early that they didn't work out. But this time I haven't bled at all and I had a urin test done at my clinic yesterday (they don't do bloodtests) but it was negative! She was quite hard, I thought, just saying It's negative-you can stop the pessaries and all now. It's over... The pessaries are probably holding back your period.
My question is now: have any of you tried not to get your period before you stopped the pessaries? It has never stopped my period before. And is there still hope when she just did a urintest? Can she have been judging too early or am I being overly optimistic?

I really hope, you can help me!

Anne!


----------



## melb (May 6, 2005)

Hi anne. Don't know whether my answer is of any use..... After my 2ww during my last round of IVF I had the dreaded blood test...neg. Stopped pessaries and progynova and 3 days later a period.
  Mel x


----------



## sjm (Nov 11, 2004)

Hi sorry to say the same thing happened to me last time.  I really thought because my Af hadn't arrived that I wa pg but unfortunately not, I hadn't been aware that the pessaries could stop my Af arriving but sure enough as soon as I stopped taking them it arrived within a couple of days.

The disappointment is immense - big hugs to you

SJM
xx


----------



## emaa (Apr 19, 2005)

Hi Anne
I had two failed ICSI before & in both of them i didn't get my AF till 4 days after discontinuing the pessaries ,the pessaries are usually holding the period from coming.. 
why you don't blood test ?
Anyway hope for you all the best & good luck


----------



## vilsaagerne (May 6, 2005)

Strangely enough, my clinic just doesn't do bloodtests?! They always rely on urintests which I do find a bit inconclusive. At least a bloodtest is 100% and for me, a urintest really isn't, but they probably have their reasons why.


----------

